# Eddie on Ryan's radio show



## AlastairSC (10 May 2006)

Anyone else hear this? I was particularly interested in Eddie's claim that AVC schemes are possibly being oversold. I have one!!  Didn't hear all of it - anyone know what advice he gave?


----------



## hotlips (10 May 2006)

Just heard a bit of it but I believe he was referring to the selling of AVCs to civil servants who are already in superannuation schemes, to the AVCs in general.


----------

